# Can you help please



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I am unsure if I can post this on the forum, but I am sure the mods will delete this if considered unappropriate.

As you all know I work with animal charities, and today received the following from GSD Lifeline (should also add that I know this particular organisation and they are excellent). Asking for a donation of £1.50. Message as follows -

GSD Lifeline is a German Shepherd Rescue that helps get German Shepherds to safety when they are at risk of being Put to Sleep in council pounds or when they are in homes that are treating them badly. Once the dogs are in our care any medical needs are catered for including neutering,vaccinating, worming and flea treatment. Mental rehabilitation and trainingneeds are also dealt with.

We have only been running for 2 years but in that short time we have
rescued and rehomed many many German Shepherds and helped owners find new
homes for their dogs too.

One problem we have is that on a weekly basis we are constantly traveling
around picking up dogs from council pounds and homes and taking them to
foster homes or kennels to start their care and rehab. We therefore are
fund raising to purchase a van. We have recently found a suitable van and
we have been told they can reserve it for us for a short time. Therefore we
need to raise the money via donations to be able to purchase this van. It
will cost us £5000.

That £5000 is nothing really when you think of how many dogs it will in the
future years the van would be used for.

So......

We have for sale a certificate of donation to GSD Lifeline. This
certificate shows you have donated to GSD Lifeline and thanks you for it.
Once a donation has been received we will email this certificate to you so
you can print off for yourself.

We are only asking for £1-50 via paypal for this certificate as we know
times are tight for everyone at the moment but feel that if enough people
donate we can hopefully raise our target quite quickly.

German Shepherd Rescue Donation Certificate on eBay, also Other Dog Supplies, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Nov-08 21:26:57 GMT)

Thank you for spending the time reading the above.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just want to keep keep this thread at the top, since it is so worthy of our help.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*oh nina WELL DONE YOU! i love german shepherds and i would rehome 1 tomorow if hubby would let me.give it time keep up the good work.xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just pushing this thread up again. Actually, it could go into the rescue section now 

£1.50 is such a little money to spend on a good cause, and this van WILL save lives


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Il donate il need to use someones paypal cos i dont have my own


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*There you go hun moved into the Rescue and adoption thread  *


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *There you go hun moved into the Rescue and adoption thread  *


You are a real star - thank you


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought 4 love shepards too wouldnt be with out mine and a freinds looking to rescue one


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Tasha, perhaps you could pass the link on


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Tasha, perhaps you could pass the link on


already done I put pics of mine in the thread about GSD advice


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the pics. They are a nice reminder how good GSD's are with children


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww thanks for posting. I have been sent this aswell. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought id push this post up if only for the link.
Great work nina. xx


----------

